
Audio Commentary by Howard Zinn and Noam Chomsky for the Fellowship of the Ring - yesbabyyes
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/unused-audio-commentary-by-howard-zinn-and-noam-chomsky-recorded-summer-2002-for-the-fellowship-of-the-ring-platinum-series-extended-edition-dvd-part-one
======
DrScump
"CHOMSKY: I think the Hobbits are criminals, essentially."

